# Spinning/ knitted- My newest hat



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I completed my first version of the baa ble hat from my yarn, hand spun for this project. I modified a free cowl pattern found on Pinterest which had an alpaca in it as well as sheep. Hubby is modeling it.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

It turned out really well, love the Llama!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow that is amazing I love start to finish projects. I could never knit that I would be rip rip rip.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Love it! Nice spinning and knitting. I've had that hat on my to do list for a long time. This year????


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

There was a bit of "frogging" involved. (rip it, rip it) lol


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Pretty! Must make one for my Ggd.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Cool! Love the 'Paca!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Lovely work and great hat.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

I love that pattern. Your yarn looks perfect. Really, really nice hat!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

lovely hat.lovely hand spun wool.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

look how soft your spun yarn is. I am going to have to stop spinning so darn tight.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

looks great


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks to all of you for your kind feedback. I am working on mittens now in the same pattern (minus the alpaca as there's less space on the mitt and will be posting when they're finished.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

How cute!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

ADORABLE! I love the design. You yarn looks wonderful for this project. Nice model, too.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Great hat. Love the addition of the alpaca.


----------

